
Launch HN: Legacy (YC S19) – we help men test and freeze their sperm - khaledkteily
Hi everyone,<p>I&#x27;m Khaled Kteily – and I helped found Legacy (<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.givelegacy.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.givelegacy.com&#x2F;</a>). We help men become fathers through sperm testing, sperm improvement, and sperm freezing.<p>To do this, we built an at-home sperm testing kit. Using our kit and courier services, we receive your semen sample at our labs. From there, we analyze your semen for a variety of parameters, most notably count, volume, concentration, motility, and morphology. This helps you understand your fertility.<p>If the analysis concludes that your sperm are healthy, we then offer you the option to freeze at rates more competitive than a traditional clinic. If we find low counts or poor motility (the sperm&#x27;s ability to swim), we&#x27;ll provide you with lifestyle recommendations based on your analysis and a survey you completed. If necessary, we&#x27;ll connect you with our urologist on staff or a reputable fertility doctor in your area.<p>Men often assume they&#x27;ll have no issue procreating. We also often assume we can have healthy kids at any age. But these assumptions aren&#x27;t always true. In fact, approximately 1 in 10 men face infertility, as do approximately 1 in 7 couples. In each case, infertility is medically defined as &quot;not being able to conceive within 12 months of actively trying.&quot; What&#x27;s equally important is your ability to produce healthy sperm is not necessarily permanent. Things like testicular cancer, dangerous careers, or serious accidents do happen and as you get older, the quality of your sperm declines each year.<p>I didn&#x27;t plan on starting a male fertility company. A few years ago, I had an accident that led to second degree burns on my thighs from some very, very hot tea. At the time, I was just grateful to not have had any permanent damage. But when a friend was diagnosed with cancer and froze his sperm before starting chemotherapy, I decided to proactively freeze my sperm, and that&#x27;s when I realized just how much the process of testing or freezing your sperm today sucks (I am more than happy to talk details about this!)<p>My work experience was extremely helpful in starting a company like Legacy. I worked at Oliver Wyman as a Health &amp; Life Sciences consultant, studied public health and public policy at Harvard, met with successful entrepreneurs through the World Economic Forum, and learned a lot at UN Women about how the world thinks about fertility and family planning.<p>The timing also made sense. In 2017, a major meta-study was released, showing that male fertility had declined 50-60% in the past 40 years. And society is changing! People are older. Couples meet later. They get married later. They try to have kids later. Non-traditional families are much more common than they used to be. Men no longer see themselves as the hands-off breadwinners, but want to be actively involved in raising healthy kids with good values - I know I do.<p>Even if you don&#x27;t know whether you want kids, if you&#x27;ve at least thought about having kids one day, we can help you understand your fertility and ensure that you have a strong viable sperm sample for future use. Plus: your sperm quality is a great overall indicator for your health, so you&#x27;ll get an important insight into how healthy you are today.<p>I&#x27;ve been part of the HN community ever since I decided to become an entrepreneur, and I really value this community. I&#x27;m very much looking forward to hearing your reactions, feedback, and questions, and to hearing your experiences in this space, which is so intimate and important to so many of us.<p>EDIT: We are operational across the United States, and are actively working on international expansion to Canada, Europe (via Geneva &amp; London), and the Middle East (via Dubai).
======
Taek
What happens to the sperm if the company goes out of business?

What are the privacy protections around DNA and other personal information
inherent to sperm collection and storage?

Do you offer jurisdiction options?

~~~
khaledkteily
A very common-sense question to ask.

We have agreements with our cryostorage providers to automatically transfer
ownership of the assets to them in case Legacy ever did not exist in the
future. So you would work directly with them and have the choice of either
keeping the sample frozen there, or transferring it to a facility of your
choice. We would help facilitate this to the greatest extent possible.

We do not yet have jurisdiction options, but I will say that I originally
incorporated the company in Switzerland to benefit from their strong stances
on privacy, and the "nuclear bunker option" is one that we are serious about
setting up in the future. FWIW, nuclear bunkers are actually extremely common
in Switzerland, this is a country-wide policy
([https://www.swissinfo.ch/eng/prepared-for-
anything_bunkers-f...](https://www.swissinfo.ch/eng/prepared-for-
anything_bunkers-for-all/995134)), so it's not a crazy idea to set up a cryo-
facility in one.

For privacy, I'll start just by saying that I've been a privacy advocate for
as long as I can remember, am a user of Protonmail, Signal, VPNs, etc. I know
how important data privacy and am only interested in working on a company that
is designed to be privacy-focused from the beginning. As far as I know, we are
the only company that is HIPAA-, GDPR-, and CCPA- compliant.

Most importantly, we do not sell your data. We outline our data collection in
our privacy policy (on the footer of the website)

~~~
caiobegotti
> So you would work directly with them and have the choice of either keeping
> the sample frozen there, or transferring it to a facility of your choice

That reads pretty much as "good luck with that!" to me, I'm sorry. People
would pay you exactly because they would never have a facility of their choice
and in case it goes sour they would probably have to face a ridiculous price
tag from some other new company not truly interested in keeping their sperm
but that just happened to be part of your risk hedging or simply of a
insurance deal.

~~~
khaledkteily
Hey - I hear you, but I don't think that's entirely fair. We are obviously
building a company that we believe will go far, and will be around for
decades, but we recognize there's no guarantee that will happen.

In a worst case scenario, folks could keep their sample frozen where it is and
pay retail rates at those facilities instead of the wholesale rates we offer.

We are real people who care a lot about the people who are using their
service, and their ability to have kids in the future. We would genuinely do
everything we could to support.

~~~
noir_lord
It wasn't fair in the slightest, having a plan in place for your company going
under is more than many have and shows foresight.

Not having kids but good look with your business :).

------
AnonHP
Could you edit your post and list which countries (and states) you operate in
and plan to expand to? I know HN is mainly US based and that many YC startups
tend to be US based. But it would be useful for people to know about the
geographical reach because unlike online SaaS launches that probably can work
worldwide for many solutions, this one has many physical aspects to it.

~~~
khaledkteily
Yes, of course! I'll edit it shortly. We're live across the United States, and
actively working on international expansion to Canada, Europe (via Geneva &
London), and the Middle East (via Dubai).

~~~
anonymous11243
What's your timeline for the Canada expansion? Would like to become your
customer.

~~~
khaledkteily
As soon as COVID allows it... you can keep in touch with
clientservices@givelegacy.com.

PS many of us are Canadian so we get this question from friends. A temporary
measure, once the borders re-open, is to simply drive anywhere across the US
border, have it picked up that day, and then return to Canada.

------
cultureulterior
I'm a potential customer, and I'd like to treat this as any data storage
company- because that's what this is, a genetic data storage company.

One of the things I find annoying about existing companies is that I can't see
how my data is doing. For digital data, I can monitor to see how my data is
doing, but all I know about existing companies is that they will tell me if
something fails.

I'd like to see live monitoring data from your freezers. Is that something
you'd share?

~~~
khaledkteily
That's a great question, and one where keeping everything cool is important in
both cases.

We get a lot of monitoring information, both on the way to the cryostorage
facilities (everything from humidity to temperature variance to battery level
of our trackers), and we similarly get daily or weekly checks of the frozen
sperm (like manually checking on levels of liquid nitrogen).

We hadn't considered making this information front-facing, although I
understand why you'd ask that. What would you be most interested in seeing?
Would 'last checked' and 'current temperature' be enough for you to feel it is
secure?

~~~
neolog
\- How long without cooling does it take for the samples to be destroyed?

\- When it does go down, how long does it take you to catch it?

\- Are you doing active "chaos monkey"-style testing such as intentionally
turning off random systems and ensuring your backup procedures detect and
solve the problem before the samples are destroyed?

\- Given the current deterioration rates in your industry and your facility
under normal operation, what is the probability of a sample surviving 10
years? 20? 30? What about after accounting for the possibility of
equipment/system failures?

~~~
khaledkteily
Facility backup generators activate within seconds of an outage, and are load-
tested regularly for 30 minutes. In case of heat/smoke/motion detection,
facilities managers are sent smartphone alerts. There are very clear SOPs for
almost every possibility.

THAT SAID, you can plan for all kinds of issues - power outages, natural
disasters, human error, technical error, etc. - but you will never be able to
bring risk down to zero.

For this reason, we also offer multi-site storage, whereby we divide samples
into multiple tanks across multiple locations. AFAIK, we are the only company
in this space to do so.

~~~
neolog
> you will never be able to bring risk down to zero.

I'd avoid these straw men, trust your customers to understand risk management.

> you can plan for all kinds of issues - power outages, natural disasters,
> human error, technical error, etc

Great, I'd love to see this risk modeling. Which sets of components would need
to fail in order for a sample to be destroyed? Which components _have_ failed?
How often? Are the failures correlated?

What legal risks exist for the customer in your industry? When things go wrong
in that way, how does it happen?

Do samples degrade over time? How fast? What is their viability rate?

------
jedberg
When we did IVF, I had two choices for providing my sample. Collect it at home
and then drive it to the clinic, where I had a max of 15 minutes and had to
keep the cup between my legs for the entire trip, or provide the sample at the
clinic.

How do you keep the sample fresh for transport if it's collected at home?

ps. In case anyone was wondering I went with collecting at the clinic, and boy
do I have some fun stories from that experience!

~~~
khaledkteily
Haha! You and me both! The worst part, to me, was it being referred to as "the
specimen". I don't know why that always weirded me out.

Sperm can actually survive fine for 1-2 hours hours when kept near body
temperature, so a 1-hour courier service is sufficient (and it usually takes
less than 60 minutes). If there were any issues, we'd know when it arrived at
the clinic.

For anyone outside of major cities, we do overnight shipping with Fedex's
biohazardous materials division. We use a transport medium that keeps sperm
alive for up to 48 hours during transit. You add it to the sperm, it protects
it during that period, and it gets washed out (via centrifuge) when it arrives
at our clinic. It's not perfect - you can expect to lose approx. 10-15%
motility during that time, but is particularly useful for folks in rural areas
or far from fertility clinics.

PS Always love hearing other folks' clinic stories... my favourite is hearing
how clinics have their pornography stolen ALL the time and have to frequently
re-stock.

~~~
jedberg
Thanks for the info. I guess that means I could have done it at home! Oh well.

I wrote up my story in the sibling comment since someone asked:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23851310](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23851310)

------
frei
I've tried Dadi and Sppare.me in the past and had good results on the front-
end (I haven't retrieved any samples yet). I'm not sure the service could have
been improved. What are you doing differently than existing mail-in sperm
analysis/freezing companies?

~~~
01100011
Curious about this too. I recently looked into sperm preservation. Something
like $1,250 to setup and $250/year after the first year. Seemed reasonable to
me.

~~~
sarahsteinle
These rates aren't unreasonable! I've seen storage get as expensive as $1200
per year! We try to make our pricing as affordable as possible ($145/year)

~~~
toomuchtodo
That's exceptionally good. I'm paying Reprotech in Minnesota $200/year ($1000
upfront for five years of storage).

Wish I had heard about you in the spring, would've picked your org solely
because of your georedundancy option mentioned in a sibling comment.

------
odomojuli
This might seem overtly politically correct and I'm actually a bit surprised
in myself for saying this, but have you considered changing instances of
male/men to just generic families? (e.g., We help families have children vs we
help men become fathers).

I will state up front, I'm not trying to police language, just pointing out
that deciding specific keywords up front affects how people find your business
online or how it's talked about through referrals.

1) Should you ever decide to expand your business to include eggs, the
importance of branding and search results is much more efficient by targeting
families instead of retrofitting the keywords.

2) Say for instance, the mother is just as interested in their partner's sperm
as the "man" is. Here gendered language can be both useful and detrimental to
specific targeting campaigns based on the keywords.

3) Storing sperm is beginning to reach wider availability for transgender
women under some plans. Most forgo the process altogether, because guess what,
most transwomen suffer economic discrimination as it is and can't afford it.
Would you ever consider an LBGTQ-centric campaign towards offering assistance
for this community? I think it's a really great idea since I'm already going
to be referring your business to my community since you're significantly more
affordable but obviously I have not tried you yet. There's also people with
sperm who don't identify as men.

Point is, I'm only hesitant to refer because some people are more sensitive at
being gendered through a service. I'm not trying to be all like, "hey MAN, you
should totally freeze your sperm here, DUDE" while someone is just beginning
transition. Not saying that's what you have said or done in anyway, but having
not experienced your service I can only be concerned at the possibility. No
pun intended, more sterile language that is more focused on families is a
better story and more inclusive of various backgrounds. I'd have to go through
your customer journey before I'd make any reasonable recommendations to my
community but I'm already keen on referring you simply because you seem the
most economic and high quality. Just the option alone to be able to self-
service and not dealing with anybody instead of going to a clinic where
there's even the possibility that they might oscillate between whether you
should deal with male or female employees and then offer you pornography
mostly targeted for straight men is a jarring experience that is fixed by your
service.

From my own shopping experience with these services and consulting with
others, the amount of effort it takes to compile statistics on price and
storage duration from competitors is difficult. Good job making it obvious and
easy to digest.

Your price points are definitely attractive considering most of the people I
know jump for a $5000-6000 option at a local clinic that only stores for
average 10 years. You're doing a lot of good things here. The branding feels
warm and family-friendly versus the clunky and tragic design of most clinics.
I definitely get the feeling I'm shipping something extremely sensitive with a
responsible entity that isn't just going to disappear overnight.

Good job! Best of luck to you in your endeavors. Seems extremely thoughtful.

~~~
khaledkteily
Hey - this is one of the best-articulated responses I've read around this
topic, so first of all, thank you. I take it to heart and have shared it with
the full team, because it's important are actively thinking about this.

I am really sorry to hear about your past experience at a fertility clinic.
One of the many reasons we are offering an at-home solution is for this exact
purpose... performing such a personal process in a clinic is often times
scary, unsettling, and uncomfortable (and sometimes downright humiliating -
especially when interacting with people who have intolerant views).

Our brand is something that we've given a lot of thought to and that we
continually discuss as a team. We work with many different clients who are
using our services for various reasons. To your point, we've found that many
of our clients are part of the LGBTQ community and are preserving their
fertility prior to starting hormone replacement therapy.

I have personally spoken to many of these clients and have heard similar
feedback to yours. We, clearly, still have a lot to learn about our clientele
- their backgrounds, goals, needs, experiences with fertility, thoughts around
family planning, etc.

I would love to set up an LGBTQ-centric campaign for the community, and I will
make sure we do soon.

Thanks again for your awesome feedback! And if you would like to try the
service, please message me at khaled@givelegacy.com, if you're open to giving
us this kind of honest feedback, I'd love to get you a free kit.

PS in this field.... puns are always welcome.

~~~
anon9001
I consider myself an antinatalist and have no use for your service, but I just
want to say that you're exceptionally good at handling the comments here.

Thinking about the types of people who would be interested in your service, I
would lean hard into serving the trans community specifically. I can't think
of a better way to demonstrate trust than being archivist of choice for people
who are planning to stop making sperm.

------
qubex
“ _Reproduction in the age of COVID-19 lockdowns_ ”

~~~
khaledkteily
Haha! You joke, but there are concerns that COVID-19 might affect male
fertility (we are running a study to test this). So it's not the craziest idea
to think about preserving your fertility during a global pandemic...

~~~
anonytrary
Wow, this hit me hard. Thanks for that realization. This is something very
worth thinking about.

------
aminozuur
I am a registered sperm donor at a fertility clinic in Amsterdam. I've long
been interested in topics surrounding fertility and reproduction. Let me know
if you want me to betatest your service.

~~~
estomagordo
This guy jacks.

------
tcj_phx
What if your goal is to specifically suppress fertility [0]? Do you have a
checkbox that says "I am making efforts to reduce my sperm count"?

IME, it takes about 3 weeks of consistent effort to get one's swimmers to go
away. Maybe you know what is it about "3 weeks" in the spermatogenesis
process?

[0] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heat-
based_contraception](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heat-based_contraception)

(edit IMO -> IME)

~~~
khaledkteily
Wow, interesting, had never even thought about that. I suppose the vast
majority of our clients are actively trying to (or planning on someday trying
to) have children.

But yes heat-based contraception would be a good bet. Saunas, hot tubs, tight
underwear and your laptop on your lap 24/7!

You always want to be using 2.5-3 months to be on the safe side. There's no
guarantee anything you do will take effect before then. Happy to connect you
to our urologist if you have more specific questions!

------
earlyriser
This is like the complement for other YC company, Lilia. Do you work together
as founders in some way (I guess there are lots of overlap in the challenges
you're dealing with)?

~~~
khaledkteily
Yes! Well first and foremost, Alyssa is an amazing entrepreneur, someone I
really enjoy speaking with, and is Canadian, so not much more to ask for
there.

We catch up from time to time and I can imagine us partnering down the line.
Notably, we do already partner with major female fertility companies in this
space to offer packages for couples (like with Ava Fertility, a very rigorous
and data-driven company that helps women track their ovulation periods)

I'll just add that we actually do testing & freezing as two linked but
independent offerings. So Lilia matches the freezing component of what we do.
A company like Modern Fertility (also YC) is closer to the testing component
of what we do.

------
fbn79
Wow, great service. Hope to see it operative in Europe soon.

~~~
khaledkteily
Thank you! We were actually originally founded in Geneva, so we're working on
it :)

------
gremlinsinc
Having been through 8 rounds of IVF I think about fertility issues a lot and
lately I've been wondering, have there been any studies about covid and it's
relation to sperm count?

I'm curious because testes have ACE receptor sites, so it's fathomable that it
could cause wide-spread sterilization, or at least lower sperm counts.

~~~
khaledkteily
Yep! We wrote a post about it a while back
([https://www.givelegacy.com/resources/will-covid-19-affect-
ma...](https://www.givelegacy.com/resources/will-covid-19-affect-male-
fertility/)). I was proud that we have developed enough domain authority to be
the #1 Google result for a couple of months for 'COVID19 and male fertility'.

In brief:

1\. Theoretically, yes. The testes have the second-highest number of ACE2
receptors, after the lungs. This could explain why men are more likely to get
COVID-19 than men.

2\. In the short-term COVID-19 is likely to decrease sperm quality, similar to
the flu. this we can say with reasonable confidence, but it's nothing
particularly scary.

3\. We don't know if there are longer-term effects. We've already heard about
potential scarring in the lungs, for example. What is the same was true in the
testes? After all, some viruses like Zika CAN have longer-term effects.

The fact is, there has been no conclusive research yet, so we are running a
study ourselves to try to identify some preliminary evidence.

------
bawana
What is the viability over time of your samples? Even the highest quality
cryostorage results in 10% loss per year.

~~~
khaledkteily
Hey there, great questions. Sperm has been frozen for 40+ years and then
thawed with no issues. In fact, scientists believe you can freeze sperm
indefinitely with no loss in quality.

That said, when you are going through the thawing process, you will lose about
50% of the frozen sperm. That's why we do a post-thaw count and motility check
24 hours after freezing, to make sure we know exactly how much of your frozen
sperm you'll be able to use in the future.

By the way - if you are going the IVF/ICSI route in the future, of all the
sperm you've frozen, you really only need one healthy sperm per attempt, as
the sperm is injected directly into the egg. This is the latest technology in
sperm and is very commonly used nowadays.

~~~
bawana
Guaranteed viability at specific time points would give a significant
advantage over other vendors.

------
second--shift
What are the costs per year for long-term storage? Can a customer move to your
storage from a different storage facility? I'm particularly interested in

> we then offer you the option to freeze at rates more competitive than a
> traditional clinic.

~~~
sarahsteinle
We have a handful of different plans for storage depending on your
needs/goals. If you're interested in paying on an annual basis, you can store
for $145/year. Alternatively, you can pay for multiple years upfront for a
discounted rate.

We are able to assist in the transfer of your sample from your current clinic
to our long-term storage facility. We just require some completed paperwork in
order to facilitate. If you're interested in this, you can email
sarah@givelegacy.com!

------
Analemma_
If one's sperm quality is poor, what does Legacy recommend be done about it?
Is there anything specific or is it just general health/lifestyle
improvements?

~~~
khaledkteily
Yep - this is a great question and I have tons of thoughts here.

First and foremost: sperm quality is an indicator of overall health, and the
two are closely correlated. This is both good and bad.

Good because living a healthier lifestyle improves sperm quality. Bad because
there is no easy fix to improve sperm quality. Supplements are fine, and there
is some limited research to support them, but they are not a panacea.

We brought on a sperm expert from Harvard - Dr. Mariel Arvizu - to create a
protocol to assess and evaluate the lifestyle of our clients and create
personalized recommendations based on what we believe is highest impact.

We bucket our recommendations into categories like nutrition, sleep habits,
etc. and reference WHO or other trusted resources when possible.

We also get you in touch with a urologist (we have one on-staff) to do a
consult if needed. He can discuss your specific case and provide insight.

Lastly, it depends on the results of your analysis. For example, morphology
(how "normal" your sperm is) can be significantly impacted by things like
using saunas, hot tubs, etc. or even from having the flu. There are simple and
easy changes you can make to address things like that.

Sperm takes about 2.5-3 months to regenerate, so any changes you make today
will be reflected in your sperm analysis after that time period.

~~~
yters
Is there a good resource to learn more? I went to a fertility clinic and was
told nothing really could be done lifestylewise to improve motility. They
seemed to think IVF and IUI are the only way, which they offered for a fair
chunk of change.

~~~
khaledkteily
Of course they're incentivized to tell you that... we have a fair amount of
resources here:
[https://www.givelegacy.com/resources/](https://www.givelegacy.com/resources/)
and are working on making them more user-friendly.

In brief, you want to focus on improving your overall health as that's closely
correlated with sperm quality. If you have more specific, medical questions,
I'd be happy to connect you to our urologist for a short (free) consult.

------
treis
Do y'all anticipate any FDA scrutiny over the testing/analysis part?

~~~
khaledkteily
I actually have to say that working with the FDA was easy in a way that I
didn't expect. There's a straightforward process to register and get approval
or an exemption - we did both. You can apply as a "small business" to reduce
your application costs, which we did, and you typically hear back within days
or weeks.

------
ExcavateGrandMa
This is funny... but really... :D

------
wallawe
Clickable link: [https://www.givelegacy.com/](https://www.givelegacy.com/)

~~~
dang
Added above. Thanks.

------
rglover
Brilliant idea.

~~~
khaledkteily
Brilliant comment! Thank you.

------
helixhelix
What is your company policy on racial and ethnic diversity? Would you balance
caucasian and non-caucasian banks?

~~~
khaledkteily
We're pretty racially and ethnically diverse as a team (try pronouncing all
our last names...), and we've worked to make our website reflective of that as
well.

As I'm understanding your question, I don't think it would be right to balance
or have a target for the ethnicities or races of sperm that we receive. Could
you tell me more about how you mean it?

~~~
1996
My guess is that he thinks you will extend your business to selling samples
(bank), complete with pics and bio of the donator.

------
29athrowaway
Being a startup, I would not be impressed if a customer gets a sample from the
wrong guy by accident, or they have a security breach.

Healthcare + startups = bad

------
s17n
To me the name "legacy" is a huge turnoff, big enough that I probably won't
use your service. Maybe it's just me though!

~~~
davelasto
I'd love to learn more! Is there something in particular you don't like?

As a marketer (and the growth person on the Legacy team), I've learned you
can't build a strategy or business that appeases everyone. Ultimately, a name
is just a name.

Ultimately, we are working to help hopeful fathers build families.

~~~
gcheong
The idea that your legacy is primarily defined by one's offspring seems to
just buy into current social stereotypes and doesn't really signify what the
service is about as you described it. Other than that I think there might be
some confusion with the "other" legacy
([https://www.legacy.com](https://www.legacy.com) also a YC company?) whose
service is aimed at those on the other end of the life spectrum.

------
bobthechef
A couple of points from sexual and reproductive ethics, though by no means
exhaustive.

First, we are not owed children. No one has the right to a child. Children are
human beings, thus persons, not property. IVF commoditizes human life. The
result is an assault on human dignity. If anything, the child has certain
rights that the parent owes the child in this regard, among them the right to
be conceived by parents who do not view her or him like an object to be
produced. Attitudes like these also have pernicious consequences. If the
weakest among us are not given basic human respect, then it undermines the
foundation for all other human respect (insert your favorite social cause
here).

Second, IVF often involves the fertilization of multiple embryos. The result
is that the remainder are aborted and thus murdered.

I would discourage people from making use of IVF. I also encourage Khaled to
rethink engaging in an immoral business such as this.

There are various lesser known surgical procedures that can increase chances
of pregnancy, but putting those aside, sometimes we must accept that we aren’t
going to have children. Consider adoption. Furthermore, freezing sperm
generally indicates a selfish attitude toward procreation that goes back to my
first point. I.e., ask yourself why you’re freezing your sperm. Are you
prioritizing something above having children like a career or convenience? Are
children being treated as an afterthought? You would be better off having
children earlier when you have the energy to raise your children.

~~~
matchbok
If you don't like it, don't use it. Simple as that. Judging others will just
cause you to have no friends.

